# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه قم یا صنعتی قم

## Ali35

سلام دوستان
من میخواستم بدونم برای مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه قم بهتره یا دانشگاه صنعتی قم.بعد اینکه فارابی قم دیگه کامپیوتر نمیگیره؟
بعد میخواستم بدونم کدوم یک از دانشگاه های بالا تفکیک جنسیتی دارند؟

----------


## Ali35

up

----------


## Ali35

up

----------

